# The Secret of Wulin Gong (Wuxia Game) OOC [ON HOLD]



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

I was wondering who would be interested in playing in a game that would go back to the genre of the Old Hong Kong Action film...well more generally the old fashioned Asian films from China or Vietnam that deal with the mythologies.  Well sort of like Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon which I think is a film most of you recognize.

I'm not sure what films everyone here is exposed to, but I'm more familiar with the kind of films that they don't translate into English and I'd like to reproduce some of that fun here.  There's a particular epic series that's my favorite that I would love to adapt the storyline to a game.

I've also started watching a few now that I have International channel and they show some of the dramatic fantasy series that are produced now in China or Vietnam.  So I've got alot of ideas.

What's the interest level?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 12, 2003)

Well I'd play of course   I want to be one of the cool cooking guys though


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Well I'd play of course   I want to be one of the cool cooking guys though  *




lol...don't want to be the monkey?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 12, 2003)

*raises hand*
I'm interested! Jackie Chan meets Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon... the possibilities.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2003)

You know I will play. (I'm becoming a junkie.....*sigh*)
and I want to be the Monkey!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *You know I will play. (I'm becoming a junkie.....*sigh*)
> and I want to be the Monkey! *




You'd make a great Monkey God! 

And I adore Jackie Chan so I'll probably include some elements of that in there.


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm in.

You can all stop looking so shocked.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'm in.
> 
> You can all stop looking so shocked.   *




 do you want to be the monkey too? 

Seriously, What do you guys think is the best thing to use for something like this?  OA?  D20 Modern modified? D&D20?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> do you want to be the monkey too?
> 
> Seriously, What do you guys think is the best thing to use for something like this?  OA?  D20 Modern modified? D&D20? *




Well there's Feng Shui or HKAT!, but that means buying something new.  And I'm not sure how well they handle Wuxia-style games (I think that's the correct term  ).

Actually a combo of d20 Modern and/or OA with 4CtF (with appropriate new powers) might work.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well there's Feng Shui or HKAT!, but that means buying something new.  And I'm not sure how well they handle Wuxia-style games (I think that's the correct term  ).
> 
> Actually a combo of d20 Modern and/or OA with 4CtF (with appropriate new powers) might work. *




I'd rather stay away from those two...


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd rather stay away from those two... *




Fine with me I'm rather more intrigued with OA + 4CtF.  Might need to tinker with the OA classes to make them less Japanese and more Wuxia (though just changing the names might work).  I think OA has a monkey race too 

4CtF would give all the flying powers and the super martial arts moves.  Maybe everyone could just get a couple of HrPs every level as opposed to multi-classing into the Hero class.  Anyone think that would be unbalancing?


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

I really like the OA/4CtF idea.  As for bonus HrP per level, there's a feat in 4CtF that leats a character "turn in" wealth for HrP, and they suggest a DM aiming at a more fluid Supers game could give all players the feat for free.  And other than Green Destiny, magic equipment is rare anyway.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I really like the OA/4CtF idea.  As for bonus HrP per level, there's a feat in 4CtF that leats a character "turn in" wealth for HrP, and they suggest a DM aiming at a more fluid Supers game could give all players the feat for free.  And other than Green Destiny, magic equipment is rare anyway. *




True.  Equipment is rather secondary to the characters than it is in say, D&D


----------



## Krug (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm in. Woudln't mind playing the guy with the flying guillontine that lobs off people's heads. 

Or Zhang Zi Yi. SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET. Haiya!


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 13, 2003)

My kung-fu movie background is pretty much limited to mainstream stuff I guess... Enter the Dragon, 36 Crazy Fists...  I'd be interested in playing though.

Two questions:  What does 4CtF stand for?  Does anyone remember an old kung fu movie where there were three different heroes (villains?) with different fighting styles: toad, scorpion, *somethingelse*... came out in the late 70's... that's about all I remember.

There are some great rules for martial arts at the sleeping imperium website:

http://www.rpgunited.com/eng/prod/d20sle.html

It's about half-way down the page, entitled d20 Skill-n-Feats Martial Arts System.  I've used it in my D&D campaigns with quite alot of success.


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

4CtF (or sometimes FCtF) is _Four Color to Fantasy_, Natural 20 Press' superhero rules PDF.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> do you want to be the monkey too?
> 
> *



Tzing Tzing lobs Monkey Poo at any other Monkey!
"Me King of Monkeys!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Tzing Tzing lobs Monkey Poo at any other Monkey!
> "Me King of Monkeys!" *




Ahhh....the monkey poo has already started flying....


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 13, 2003)

Dog Faced God said:
			
		

> *  Does anyone remember an old kung fu movie where there were three different heroes (villains?) with different fighting styles: toad, scorpion, *somethingelse*... came out in the late 70's... that's about all I remember. *




The movie was called "Master of the Five Venoms".  There was Lizard, Toad, Scorpion, Snake, and Centipede. It is a great movie and I loved it.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

Hmmm...I could be the 'Fat Smiling Monk with Staff/club/jingling bells/rings-thigie...there's always a place for that guy.
Or scared/slightly cowardly rougish type ala those two guys from Zu:Warriors of Ghost Mountain (I think). The Red and Yellow armies had fought, these guys hid/ran away and survived. I've never been a cowardly character before 

There's always the Annoying Kid...he sneaks into everything.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *There's always the Annoying Kid...he sneaks into everything. *




Ahhh!  Not the annoying kid!!!   Anybody who plays the annoying kid gets the Instant Dragon Food Feat...whenever there's a dragon around you become instant food!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

Now I REALLY want to be the Annoying Kid...perhaps I'll name him Ichiro...
I'd probably be the fat Monk or the Cowardly 'We're going to Die' guy...that guy rules(Woohoo@Bill Paxton from Aliens, he is my fave of the aforementioned Archtype).

OoC and off Topic:KitanaVorr, please see my last UaVS Post regarding the Wounded, thanks.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC and off Topic:KitanaVorr, please see my last UaVS Post regarding the Wounded, thanks.  *




I would respond, but I'm at work (bad me!) and I don't know what she has currently  so you'll have to wait until I get home.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

Off Topic and OoC:Want me to email you your spells/wand of CLW etc?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Off Topic and OoC:Want me to email you your spells/wand of CLW etc? *




sorry  I can't give my work email over the forum, and I'm not allowed to check my aol email from work (security reasons).


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

Off-topic:Well, I can post here or in the UaVS OOC thread? Lemme know what's easier for you. Do you mind if I post here? Secrecy has been a part of the game, after all...I await Enraela's Command (well, not like that poncy Arngen, or the snivelling Grolvus)


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

If you're looking for secrecy, don't forget Brogark is also interested in the Wuxia game.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey!  Grolvus is fidgety not snivelling 

If you want to send it to me I can forward it to her if you like.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

Off Topic:Aha!! Bad Hobgoblin!! +4 to Move Silently, he just snuck right up...Well, I guess I can wait until tonight, but I'm itching to get you folks to Behir Treasu...I mean 'Ambush you with the next beastie!

On Topic:4CtF? I don't have it...I guess it's rude to ask someone to send me the rules, when it's only a few bucks, eh?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Off-topic:Well, I can post here or in the UaVS OOC thread? Lemme know what's easier for you. Do you mind if I post here? Secrecy has been a part of the game, after all...I await Enraela's Command (well, not like that poncy Arngen, or the snivelling Grolvus)  *




Don't forget my dearest Gentaria 

I believe she has at least 3 healing spells and she'll use them all up.  She'll also expect Vitrene and Gentaria(after she is reasonably healed enough to heal herself) to give over first though and take care of the others.

So basically first she'll er revive Gentaria to the point where she can heal herself. She'll then tend to herself, Wesslu (damn him for being important), Jikull, Arngen, Brogark, Grolvus in that order.  Vitrene and Gentaria can take care of themselves before they help her out to heal the fighters.  Of course Gentaria won't heal Arngen so that leaves Enraela and Vitrene to do that.

Okay tell me what's the damage left after she does all that? Remember only the spells, er used to maximum advantage.  So I think Jikull and Brogark are down big time?  She'd use the max heal spell on them.  If anyone is only out less than ten points, bah, forget them.

LOL does that all make sense?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> **Snip*well, not like that poncy Arngen*Snip**



*Checks his dictionary for the word...*
HEEYYY!! 

So, what level are we going to be? I want to get cranking the numbers and see what kind of crazy drunken master I can get done


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 13, 2003)

*game system*

I don't know if its still available, but there was a free download from wizards for Dragonfist.  A game specifically made for this genre.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 13, 2003)

Monster Zero said:
			
		

> *The movie was called "Master of the Five Venoms".  There was Lizard, Toad, Scorpion, Snake, and Centipede. It is a great movie and I loved it. *




It looks like there have been a few versions, and even more titles, of this film; all the way from "Magnificent Ruffians" to "Destroyers of the Five Deadly Venoms".  Now to see if my local video store has it.  Thanks MZ!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

It will be OA and FctF.

You'll have to give me some time to convert this.  I have to do several things.

1. Instead of taking a hero class, you'll automatically get hero points each time you go up a level.
2. You've got to find  specific book or master to teach you the REALLY super KEWL new moves.  or go through hardship, whatever.
3.  Change all the Japanese stuff to Chinese/Vietnamese.
4. Go over all the feats/hero feats to make them applicable.
5. Add some funky new ones.
6. Finish the superhero for Gary's game 

Please pick out your archetypes or at least have an idea of what you want to do.

I should have everything done maybe by this weekend.  But in the meantime keep talking everyone.  Give me some ideas of what you're looking for.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't have the OA or FctF rules.  Is there an SRD for the OA stuff?  Where can I get FctF?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Dog Faced God said:
			
		

> *I don't have the OA or FctF rules.  Is there an SRD for the OA stuff?  Where can I get FctF? *




Don't worry about it.

I'm not using everything from OA and will probably be doing alot of converting away from the Japanese influence.

Anything from FctF that I am using I will post here because I will be changing so much of it to fit the Wuxia-type of fantasy.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Please pick out your archetypes or at least have an idea of what you want to do.*



Been there, done that 


> *So, what level are we going to be? I want to get cranking the numbers and see what kind of crazy drunken master I can get done *



 It still holds.


----------



## drquestion (Jan 13, 2003)

Are you still accepting interested players?  I've never done a PbP before, but this sounds way too cool to pass up...

I could be the Crazy Monk who Fights Demons, like in Chinese Ghost Story...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Okay

1.  I only have one thing to say about "poncy" Arngen...ROFLMAO!!! (For those of you who don't know what poncy means, uh...well as an adjective it means disapproving BUT the noun PONCE means...well its a british and australian term used to describe a man who doesn't act in a traditionally male way...ah....to...ah...well...act stereotypically like a girl ;p  (Picture Arngen hiding behind a rock and squeaking "eek! its a behir!")

2.  Um I haven't really checked out how many people have signed on.  I plan on doing the rules, then seeing how many people want to sign on.  It is nice though to let the new guys who aren't in 50 ka-billion games or rather who aren't the EPIC pbp poster into a game, but I think there's plenty of room BUT you have to be a frequent poster.  I prefer action to move quickly.

3.  I am a Tyrannical DM.  Beware.


----------



## drquestion (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KitanaVorr:_
> you have to be a frequent poster



How frequent is frequent?  I ought to be able to post every day.



> _Originally posted by KitanaVorr:_
> I am a Tyrannical DM. Beware.



That I can deal with.


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

1 - I'd enjoy being the big guy who uses a bludgeoning instrument no other man can lift.

2 - If there's too much interest, this Epic Level PbPer will bow out.  But if there's room, I'd love to play, obviously!


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

Please pretend this double post is something witty and insightful.  Thanks!


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

The more I think about it, actually, the more I want to play a sohei.  Specifically, her.  She's a hottie.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

*Yes. It has begun..*

Tzing Tzing tosses poo at Garyh's pretty Sohie. "She mine now. Come to your monkey god of love. Ooo Ooo"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Yes. It has begun..*



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *Tzing Tzing tosses poo at Garyh's pretty Sohie. "She mine now. Come to your monkey god of love. Ooo Ooo"  *




How come I'm not surprised you're the monkey god of love...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Yes. It has begun..*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How come I'm not surprised you're the monkey god of love... *



Wonderful! That's my new sig.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Yes. It has begun..*



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Wonderful! That's my new sig. *




WOW!  I'm quoted!...that's scary...LOL


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Yes. It has begun..*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *WOW!  I'm quoted!...that's scary...LOL  *



Now, is that fair? I've been here almost a year longer than you and nobody's ever quoted me (in their sig, that is )


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Yes. It has begun..*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Now, is that fair? I've been here almost a year longer than you and nobody's ever quoted me (in their sig, that is ) *


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 14, 2003)

*Can I Play?*

I don't have either OA (don't like Rokugan) or 4CtF but if I make a Barbarian and call him Pigsy - would that work? and what exactly was that Fork-thing Pigsy carried around?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Can I Play?*



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> *I don't have either OA (don't like Rokugan) or 4CtF but if I make a Barbarian and call him Pigsy - would that work? and what exactly was that Fork-thing Pigsy carried around? *




I don't like Rokugan either, so don't worry too much about it.

uh...what the hell is a Pigsy? And what are you talking about?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Yes. It has begun..*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> * *



 My EGO has been mended... Feel a lot better, I think I'll cancel that suicide I booked for tomorrow.


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Yes. It has begun..*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> * My EGO has been mended... Feel a lot better, I think I'll cancel that suicide I booked for tomorrow. *




Glad to hear it, Dalamar.  You're in too many of my games to have you drop out of all of them.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

oh

I should mention that I will require that everyone come up with a VALID chinese name (if its set in china) or vietnamese name (if its set in vietnam).  None of this weird western made up stuff.  Mostly so when I get your character sheets I'm not laughing my @$$ off.

Except for the Monkey God of Love...Tsing Tsing...I like that 

*scribbles down _Argent is Tsing Tsing the Monkey God of Love_ *


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Except for the Monkey God of Love...Tsing Tsing...I like that
> 
> *scribbles down Argent is Tsing Tsing the Monkey God of Love * *



Ooo Ooo *Fling*


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *oh
> 
> I should mention that I will require that everyone come up with a VALID chinese name (if its set in china) or vietnamese name (if its set in vietnam).  None of this weird western made up stuff.  Mostly so when I get your character sheets I'm not laughing my @$$ off.
> 
> ...




Between growing up near Little Saigon, playing _Romance of Three Kingdoms_ for the NES for countless hours, and reading all of Amy Tan's novels, I'm pretty sure I can come up with an authentic name for either culture.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Can I Play?*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> uh...what the hell is a Pigsy? And what are you talking about? *




Pigsy was the Pig Spirit in Monkey Magic (the TV adaption of Journey to the West (Xi Yu Ji)) - Barbarian because the Pig Spirit was suppose to represent uncontrolled Gluttony, Lust and Greed

okay just did a google search and the Pig spirits name is Chu Pa Chieh 

So can I play Chu Pa Chieh, Half-orc Barbarian?


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey, I'm very interested in this. If I have to choose a character type right now I think I'd pick a sohei-type -- a serious warrior with the requisite dark past. I can come up with a Chinese name soon enough, if there's room for me in this one.

I can post at least once a day if that's fast enough. Possibly faster.


----------



## drquestion (Jan 15, 2003)

I'd like to play Yen Che-Hsia, a hard-drinking, demon-hunting taoist swordsman (modelled after and name stolen from the monk in A Chinese Ghost Story)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

My eyes are going all boggly at how to use the OA and make it fit.  Well for starters, ignore all the Japanese stuff that's in there which since its based on Rokugan is alot.

No spellcasters.  The heroic feats will take care of any "magic" that arise.

Argent is the only Monkey God (of Love) with divine shamanistic powers.  Everyone else should be human unless I say its okay (or it makes sense).

This will take place in a fantasy location similiar to Ancient China (like the other movies always do).

It would be nice if people somehow knew each other and since I really don't want to go back and figure out who wants to be in this game by reading all the posts. (gotta get to work) I'd like to ask someone to do that for me and list all the people who had said they wanted to play.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 15, 2003)

*We Love Tzing Tzing!*

Kit, Why don't you use Tzing Tzing as the crux to bring the players together. As a shaman he could have a vision of what is going to happen and he goes out and finds the poeple who the vision tells him can defeat the great looming evil. (or the Great Evil Loom... Nah that's too silly even for me.)


----------



## drquestion (Jan 15, 2003)

Here's everyone who's expressed interest in playing, with character concepts, if they've given them.

Krizzel - no concept
Dalamar - Jackie Chan meets Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Argent - Tzing Tzing, Monkey God of Love
Garyh - The hot sohei from OA
Krug - Flying guillotine
Myself (drquestion) - Yen Che-Hsia, demon-hunting swordsman
Dog Faced God - brash young kung-fu fighter
Toungez - Pigsy the barbarian
Barsoomcore - serious warrior w/ dark past

_edit: added Dog Faced God's concept_


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 15, 2003)

I'd like to play a brash young man with a 'my kung fu is better than yours' attitude (no matter how many times he gets beat).


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 15, 2003)

SO if we have to be human does that mean I can't be

Chu Pa Chieh (Pigsy to his friends) the Half-orc Barbarian

I suppose I could just be Chu Pa Chieh the Human Barbarian with Pig-like habits (and still Pigsy to his friends)

Profile:
PIGSY (a.k.a.: Pig Spirit, Stupid Swine, Lord Hog, Martial of the Heavenly Host). 

Pigsy was thrown out of heaven for fighting and being greedy, but during the course of his travels he learns the true value of sharing and generosity. He is highly amorous and tries it on with every female he encounters, though unfortunately, he never has luck with any of them (not even the ugly ones). 

Pigsy is armed with his lethal muckrake, and his most useful ability is being able to consume vast quantities of food in mere seconds. Oh, and he can also speak pig.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 15, 2003)

*Yan-Xi Jiang (Cherished Beauty)*

Yan-Xi, a skilled warrior trained in the formal methods of the River Walking School of swordsmanship, to which his family has belonged for generations. Despite the great prowess of the River Walking style, or possibly because of the great prowess of the River Walking style, the school was nearly wiped out by some mysterious organization, every member assassinated on the same night. Yan-Xi survived the purge only because that night he was up in the mountains near the school, meditating. Now he travels, seeking to uncover who dun him so wrong -- and from knowledge, to vegeance!

That's one reason why he's so dark and dour. The other is his stupid name. Cherished Beauty? Give me a break. Yeah, he's extremely pretty, sure, but seriously, what kind of name is that for a guy? Thanks, mom. Thanks a bunch.

_Note: very willing to adapt any of this story that doesn't fit with your concept, KV. And I don't have any real preconceptions about the "River Walking School" style, either. Could just be a standard samurai, or some prestige class (I'm very partial to the Iaijutsu Master), I'm unparticular._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Just remember

1> Nothing Japanese
2> No western names/nicknames etc
3> Big brownie points if your PC is related somehow to another PC

There are way too many people interested in this game than I can handle though.


----------



## drquestion (Jan 16, 2003)

My character could be a travelling companion of Tzing-Tzing.  

He's kind of crazy, anyways, so he doesn't mind hanging out with the monkey god of love.

A suggestion:  Have you seen the martial artist class from Asgard #7?  The class, along with the new feats there, seems to do a pretty good job of simulating wuxia.

You can get it here


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 16, 2003)

Tonguez -- I think Yan-Xi and Pigsy should be travelling companions. They make a weird pair, the greedy and disrespectful Pigsy and the quiet, dignified Yan-Xi, and yet they have been thrown together and neither of them has any family to fall back on.

Running joke could be that girls keep pursuing Yan-Xi (cause he's so pretty), but he's so cranky and dour that he brushes them off, and Pigsy always tries to grab them on the rebound.

Cue upended bowl of noodles and Yan-Xi's long-suffering sigh as they get thrown out of yet another restaurant.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drquestion _*My character could be a travelling companion of Tzing-Tzing.
> *




Nope, nobody knows Tsing Tsing.  I like it with the 's' better actually.  The 'z' is looks kind of weird.  Please don't call him  Pigsy though.  I'd rather you stay away from the westernized nicknames.


----------



## drquestion (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KitanaVorr_
> *Nope, nobody knows Tsing Tsing*



Anyone want to be the travelling companion of a crazy taoist swordsman named  Yen Che-Hsia, then?

Here's a picture of what he looks like:


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 16, 2003)

drquestion said:
			
		

> *Anyone want to be the travelling companion of a crazy taoist swordsman named  Yen Che-Hsia, then?*



Yep. I kind of have this image of Yan-Xi as this quiet, respectable, soft-spoken guy who for some reason is surrounded by total loonies.

So most of the time Yan-Xi tries to be the voice of reason, tries to keep things calm, to soothe the troubled waters, but it never does any good and all these kooks run off and get everybody into all sorts of trouble.

But every now and then, Yan-Xi REALLY loses his temper...


----------



## drquestion (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by barsoomcore:_
> I kind of have this image of Yan-Xi as this quiet, respectable, soft-spoken guy who for some reason is surrounded by total loonies



Sounds good, barsoomcore.  Yen Che-Hsia isn't crazy in the sense that he's doing stupid or dangerous things all the time (except for hunting demons, which I guess is pretty dangerous).  He's just extremely eccentric, isn't very well-groomed, and he likes to drink a lot.

Yen will try to get Yan-Xi to loosen up, and see life from the right perspective.


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Just remember
> 
> 1> Nothing Japanese
> 2> No western names/nicknames etc
> ...




Let me know if you'd like me to bow out, Kit.


----------



## drquestion (Jan 16, 2003)

Any idea on what level and point buy we'll be using, Kitana, so we can start thinking about how we're gonna stat up our characters?


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 16, 2003)

drquestion said:
			
		

> *He's just extremely eccentric, isn't very well-groomed, and he likes to drink a lot.*




Did you say Drink?

Chu Pa Chieh will definately be in for that!

Okay as to how we met. 
_
One day Yen Che-Hsia is called into a inn to investigate the strange noises coming from the cellar - which the owners beleive is a demon. He goes down and steeling his heart against the loud growling and gurgling coming from the darkest corner of the cellar confronts the sleeping, druken and loudly snoring form of Chu Pa Chieh - who has broken in and drunk all the alcohol!

Chu Pa Chieh awakens to find the armed madman standing over him, he tries to escape but in his drunken state merely succeeds in turning the whole place upside down and is severely beaten. He is made to clean up his mess but nonetheless proves himself a worthy fighter and Yen Che-Hsia takes pity on him... 

The Barbarian is vague about his past but in drunken boasts claims to be a powerful Martial of the Heavenly Reeds of the Heavenly River!_

Now *Yan-Xi Jiang* - the pretty boy yes it would be a good set up what you mention above -  I do like the running joke of  Pa-Chieh always trying to get the girls who are swooning of Yan-Xi! 

Now how to get the 3 of us linked up (though having Yan-Xi and Che-Hisa meeting on the road shouldn't be too hard.)

oh and *Kitana* 
do I get to be half-orc or is it straight human?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

drquestion said:
			
		

> *Any idea on what level and point buy we'll be using, Kitana, so we can start thinking about how we're gonna stat up our characters? *




Probably Level 1 or 2 depending since most heros always start out low and gain experience and powers as they go on.  As for point buy, probably 32 point buy.

I haven't had time to really work on this game, so don't expect much until at least the weekend.  Next week my graduate classes begin, I have 3 day seminar at work, and two meetings so things will slow down a bit then.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 16, 2003)

*drquestion*

Another idea what if Yen Che-Hsia and Chu Pa-Chieh are running a scam in which Chu Pa-Chieh pretends to be a demon and terrorises superstitious villagers so that Yen Che-Hsia can come in and save the day (for an appropriate fee of course). Then one day a real demon shows up and ...

This works well if Chu Pa-Chieh is a Half-orc and thus already looks like a demon. But of course this idea depends on just how unscrupulous Yen Che-Hsia is. 

- Chu Pa-Chieh has no qualms about doing it however


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 16, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Another idea what if Yen Che-Hsia and Chu Pa-Chieh are running a scam in which Chu Pa-Chieh pretends to be a demon and terrorises superstitious villagers so that Yen Che-Hsia can come in and save the day (for an appropriate fee of course).*



They'd DEFINITELY have to keep this hidden from Yan-Xi. Which in itself provides lots of comic potential.

KV, are we looking for comic potential? I mean, before this gets too out of hand...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> *
> They'd DEFINITELY have to keep this hidden from Yan-Xi. Which in itself provides lots of comic potential.
> 
> KV, are we looking for comic potential? I mean, before this gets too out of hand... *



She already has a "Monkey God of Love" So yes this is dead pan serious. *fling*


----------



## drquestion (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonguez:_
> *But of course this idea depends on just how unscrupulous Yen Che-Hsia is.*



How about this:

Yen and Chu pull the scam on fat, greedy merchants and corrupt governors (always lots of them in wuxia movies).  If poor people or honest scholars need help with demons, they team up and fight them free of charge, since they make plenty of money scamming rich idiots.

Sound good?


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 16, 2003)

drquestion said:
			
		

> *Yen and Chu pull the scam on fat, greedy merchants and corrupt governors (always lots of them in wuxia movies).  If poor people or honest scholars need help with demons, they team up and fight them free of charge, since they make plenty of money scamming rich idiots.
> 
> Sound good? *



Sounds brilliant. They use Yan-Xi to get access to the rich merchants and powerful governors (cause their wives and daughters always want to invite him for dinner) -- but then make sure to send him off in the wrong direction while Yen "stumbles across and deals with" the "demon".

Yan-Xi gets a little miffed at always missing all the "action" but he's not necessarily the swiftest swordsman on the block so he hasn't smelled a rat yet. And when they're hunting real demons he does get a chance to smack bad guys around.


----------



## drquestion (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by barsoomcore:_
> *They use Yan-Xi to get access to the rich merchants and powerful governors (cause their wives and daughters always want to invite him for dinner) -- but then make sure to send him off in the wrong direction while Yen "stumbles across and deals with" the "demon".*



This is great!  Here's some more detail:

Yan-Xi uses his sexy looks to get them invited to dinner.  Yen Che-Hsia goes along, because it would be rude not to invite a Taoist monk like him to dinner, and who knows? He might spread some enlightenment while he's there.  No rich person in their right minds would invite Chu Pa-Chieh to dinner, though.  He's a barbarian and he's dirty.  So, Chu stays behind - he tells Yan-Xi he's gonna go drink at a local inn.  

During dinner, Yen makes sure that Yan-Xi goes off somewhere private.  Usually this is pretty easy, because there's always some woman in the household who wants to take him off somewhere quiet and discreet, and he's always gone for a while because he's too dense to pick up on flirtatious remarks.  

When Yan-Xi leaves, Yen gives a signal to Chu, who's waiting outside.  When Chu gets the signal, he sneaks in, disguised as a demon, and begins to raise a ruckus, usually in the kitchen (so he can get the food that he missed out on).  Of course, the host calls on Yen Che-Hsia, the famous demon hunter, for help.  Yen feigns fatigue, laziness, and/or fear in order to extract an outrageous sum from his host.  Then, he merely walks up to Chu, scowls, and recites a sutra.  Chu runs off screaming, Yen collects Yan-Xi, and they go back to the inn, where they find Chu waiting for them.

If Yan-Xi ever finds it strange that almost every time they get invited to dinner, a demon appears while he's not there, Yen explains to him that demons love to torment the rich, because they have such nice things, but that they'd obviously never appear while the great warrior Yan-Xi was in the room.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 16, 2003)

Good grief. That's hilarious. That is stomp-down hilarious.

I love these guys!

Potential comic moments:

There really is a demon, but of course Yen thinks it's Chu in disguise and gets all cranky when it won't run away as it's supposed to. 

Yan-Xi is in the middle of getting seduced (or rather discovering he's getting seduced) when he sees a demon running away from the house and Yen is only just in time to prevent him from charging after Chu.

The host, instead of being afraid of the demon, turns out to be a powerful sorcerer who can command demons. He gets control of Chu and, thinking he has an incredibly powerful demon at his disposal, sets out to conquer the world. Cue madcap efforts by Yen to get Yan-Xi to help rescue Chu without explaining why Chu is dressed as a demon.

I think I'd pay to see this movie...


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 17, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> *The host, instead of being afraid of the demon, turns out to be a powerful sorcerer who can command demons. He gets control of Chu and, thinking he has an incredibly powerful demon at his disposal, sets out to conquer the world. Cue madcap efforts by Yen to get Yan-Xi to help rescue Chu without explaining why Chu is dressed as a demon.
> 
> I think I'd pay to see this movie... *




ROFL!!! - I think this might make my favourite movie of all time list!!! Golden Harvest Studios here we come


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2003)

ACK...I wasn't even listed in the 'players that have expressed interest in the game' list...And I had the fat, smiling  monk with the Jingly Staff-Ring-Thingie concept as well...WAY back on page 1. Oh well.
:|
Well, it looks like it is very full anyways, and I 
am thinking of launching 3 new games <ME DM!!! ME CRAZED!!!>. Guess I can bow out, KitanaVorr.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry its been a while.

I haven't been able to work on it much but it looks you like you have a good relationship between three of the characters already.  That's always good.

I"m hoping to have something for you by  Sunday at least


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 17, 2003)

My character is going to be the long lost <insert noble/royal here>'s son, who everyone thinks is dead.  He has amnesia as well, and doesn't really know what happened, thinking he is someone else.  He's been travelling around (perhaps with a companion) trying to learn all sorts of different cooking techniques, with the goal of passing the test to become the <insert noble/royal>'s personal chef.

And of course, he has a hidden skill in martial arts that comes to the fore in the nick of time...


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

Thinking ahead, but how big of a HrP reduction would be the circumstance restrictions of "works only when under the effects of alcohol" for a power?
What do you mean 'You seem to have watched Chan's _the Legend of Drunken Master_'?  
We already have the monkey god of love, of course we need a drunken master!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Thinking ahead, but how big of a HrP reduction would be the circumstance restrictions of "works only when under the effects of alcohol" for a power?
> What do you mean 'You seem to have watched Chan's the Legend of Drunken Master'?
> We already have the monkey god of love, of course we need a drunken master! *




Hehe, drunken master sounds good.  Hmm...well depends on how easy it is for you to obtain alcohol and get drunk.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Hehe, drunken master sounds good.  Hmm...well depends on how easy it is for you to obtain alcohol and get drunk. *



How should I know, it's your world.  
Getting drunk... well, I'm thinking of picking the haste power with restriction "can only be used to consume alcohol". How big of a restriction is that?
We could probably use the drinking rules from Natural 20's Tournaments, Fairs and Taverns. Wait and I'll see them, it's been a while since I read that one.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *How should I know, it's your world.
> Getting drunk... well, I'm thinking of picking the haste power with restriction "can only be used to consume alcohol". How big of a restriction is that?
> We could probably use the drinking rules from Natural 20's Tournaments, Fairs and Taverns. Wait and I'll see them, it's been a while since I read that one. *





I don't want to make it TOO complicated a thing here.  I have to DM this, remember?

Hmm...I'd say that you get a -1 and it takes a few rounds of serious drinking before you can actually fight.  It will give you a penalty to other things though, anything involving wisdom or intelligence for one.


----------



## drquestion (Jan 18, 2003)

Dalamar's drunken master and Yen Che-Hsia could be old drinking buddies.  They're not travelling together right now, but they'll know each other when they meet up.

Also, for Yen Che-Hsia, I was thinking about making him kind of the opposite of a drunken master - he has a minor power so that, no matter how much he drinks, he never suffers any ill effects beyond a bit of a buzz.  How does that sound?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

drquestion said:
			
		

> *Also, for Yen Che-Hsia, I was thinking about making him kind of the opposite of a drunken master - he has a minor power so that, no matter how much he drinks, he never suffers any ill effects beyond a bit of a buzz.  How does that sound? *




That is not a "minor" power there.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2003)

Two first stages of drunkenness, as written in Nat20's TF&T:

Effect of Alcohol
Alcohol is, basically, a poison. The more you drink, the greater effect it has. There are several levels of intoxication, each accompanied by penalties to certain abilities, and a slight bonus to resist pain. If you are using the wild spellcasting rules from Wild Spellcraft, then a spellcaster who fails a spell because of drunkeness causes a mishap.
 Tipsy: Judgment slightly impaired, but no noticeable effects. -1 penalty to attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and Reflex saves. No effect on movement or hit points. Must make a Concentration check (DC 10 +spell level)* to cast spells or take similar actions.
 Merry: Inhibitions lower, voices raise, and balance wavers slightly. -2 penalty to attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and Reflex saves. +1 temporary hit point per hit die. No effect on movement. Must make a Concentration check (DC 10 +spell level)* to cast spells or take similar actions.

There are 3 more stages and unconsciousness. How much you need to drink to advance a stage depends on Con. How much you can drink in a round depends on size.


----------



## drquestion (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KitanaVorr:_
> *That is not a "minor" power there.*



It's minor compared to being able to fly around, or throw fire at people.

Basically, it's poison immunity restricted so that it only works on alcohol.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

Hmm I like your character developments.  Its good to start off with a good background history.  And the you can take an immunity to poison, specifically alcohol if you wish for a hero feat when those are available.

So we have you three.  What about the rest of you?  Have you got more on your character ideas?

I've decided to do this:

Everyone with the exception of Tsing Tsing will be Human.  If one of you wants to be a half-orc, um well if you don't mind it that when everyone sees you they'll want to kill you first ask questions later because you look like a demon...

The classes I will allow are the following and I know that the OA versions are different, so if you are any of the PHB ones I will tell you want is different if you don't have the OA book.

Barbarian, Fighter, Monk, Ranger, Rogue, Shaman (only Tsing Tsing), Sohei (only one is allowed, she/he is the bodyguard of Tsing Tsing)

Equipment: From the OA, change all Japanese to Chinese type weapons of the same build.

Feats: Only non-magical feats from OA or PHB.

All the "magic" is coming out of Hero Points and I'll post those up later. 

Here are the people who would like to play so far.  Tell me if you're still interested and refine your concept to a one paragraph blurb about your character (two or three sentances)

Krizzel -  martial artist cook who is secretly son of a nobleman
Dalamar - Jackie Chan meets Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Argent - Tzing Tzing, Monkey God of Love
Garyh - The hot sohei from OA
Krug - Flying guillotine
Myself (drquestion) - Yen Che-Hsia, demon-hunting swordsman
Dog Faced God - brash young kung-fu fighter
Toungez - Pigsy the barbarian
Barsoomcore - serious warrior w/ dark past


----------



## drquestion (Jan 19, 2003)

*Yen Che-Hsia*

Yen Che-Hsia is a young, taoist swordsman whose main occupation is fighting demons.  He's quite eccentric, and he like to drink, though it never seems to affect him too much.  He was trained by the great swordsman Shun Lau.  He currently travels with Yan-Xi, a handsome but not too bright warrior, and Chu Pa-Chieh, a filthy barbarian.  They team up to fight demons for people who are poor or very honest, but, unbeknownst to Yan-Xi, they also have a scam going to fool the greedy and unscrupulous (see the above posts for details on the scam.)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

I forgot to add

Point Buy 32
Level 2

Here's the link where you should post characters here.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

Kit.. Where would I find the information to create a monkey player? also what Shaman class are we using?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

Have you decided how we will be implementing the 4CtF rules?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argent _*Kit.. Where would I find the information to create a monkey player? also what Shaman class are we using? *




Shaman from OA with what I'd like for you to have.

Abilities: Wisdom must be 10+
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Hit die: d6
Class Skills:
Concentration, Craft, Diplomacy, Heal, Knowledge(arcana), Knowledge(religion), Knowledge(spirits), Profession, Scry, Spellcraft
Skill Points: 4 + int modifier
Weapon and Armor proficiencies: all simple weapons, light armor.

They get their spells the same way as clerics do with the same bab, fort as on the cleric's table.  The spells per day is the same as clerics up to level 5 and then it changes...when you get there than I'll let you know what it is.
Spontaneous casting works the same as clerics.

Bonus feat: Improved Unarmed Strike

At 1st Level the Shaman can have an animal companion with animal friendship and up to 2hitdice.  And can have more than 1 animal companion as long as the total hit dice doesn't exceed 2.  Can cast Animal Friendship in play.

2nd Level - Spirit Sight, can see ethereal creatures as easily as he can see material objects.  and he can distinguish between the two.

Ah the rest don't apply until you're higher level so don't worry about that until you gain a level and then I'll let you know.

Two Domains: Trickery and Fortune
which matches in the PHB as Trickery and Luck.  They are the same until you reach 3 level.  The granted powers are the same though.

Okay for the monkey race....

+2 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Str
Medium Size
Base speed 30ft
Climb speed 20ft,  +8 Climb Checks with either Str or Dex modifier and can always choose to take a  10 even when if rushed or threatened when climbing. Accelerated climb is 30ft and makes a single Climb check at -5 penalty
low light vision
+4 Balance & Jump
+2 Hide & Move Silently
Favored Class is Shaman


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

*Languages!*

I forgot to talk about languages.


Since there isn't going to be any other language than Chinese.  I'll have to give you guys these languages choices.

Everyone starts off knowing how to speak Common Chinese (we'll simplify it to everyone speaks Manderin). It shows how many symbols you've learned.  The more pictograms you know, the higher your educational level.

"Languages" to choose from when you have to choose.  Any extra will cost 1 skill point each (class skill for everyone).  If you have extra language bonus from intelligence, choose here.

Speak Common Chinese(free)
Speak Archaic Chinese
Speak Learned Chinese (the talk of scholars and the upperclase)

Read Common Chinese
Read Archaic Chinese
Read Learned Chinese

Write Common Chinese
Write Archaic Chinese
Write Learned Chinese


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

Argent

I emailed you the list of spells for the Shaman, forgot about that.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

Tsing Tsing and his boar are in the players thread. 
How are we doing Hit points?
just rolling or the full at first and 3/4 after that?

ARG! Just realised I'm 2nd level. I can't have a boar yet. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

ooo sorry

every gets max hit points for their level


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

Went with 2 baboons for my animals. 
Gonna look really interesting having the baboons and a Monkey Man leading them.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Went with 2 baboons for my animals.
> Gonna look really interesting having the baboons and a Monkey Man leading them. *




ROFL!

oh yeah....we're being invaded by the planet of the apes...er monkeys....


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

Can I design the Drunken Master Martial Arts style, like the styles in OA p. 79?

And can I take a feat to be proficient with improvised weapons? Or could that be considered automatic for this type of game?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

drquestion

you've got (4 + 2)x4 = 24 + 6 = 30 skill points.

Balance: 8 = 5+3
Concentration: 6 = 5+1
Jump: 6 = 5+1
Listen: 7 = 5+2
Tumble: 8 = 5+3
Move Silently 8 = 5+3

You used up all 30 skill points here.

Languages: Something is wrong here.

You get (Common Chinese, Speak) for free.

Your int bonus lets you pick ONLY 2

Pick the two you want.

READ, WRITE, SPEAK each count as a "separate language" so they each cost 1 skill point.

Common Chinese Read
Common Chinese Write
Learned Chinese Read
Learned Chinese Write
Learned Chinese Speak
Archaic Chinese Read
Archaic Chinese Write
Archaic Chinese Speak

The reason for this is as I explained above.  Schooling is quite varied, and the number of pictograms you knew indicated the level of education you recieved.  Most people know only the basic ones.  Some not at all.  Just because you can read also did not mean you could write/draw it correctly.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Can I design the Drunken Master Martial Arts style, like the styles in OA p. 79?
> 
> And can I take a feat to be proficient with improvised weapons? Or could that be considered automatic for this type of game? *




Can you design the martial arts style? Yes. But it must be approved by me first.
Can you make new feats? No.
Can you take a feat to be proficient with improvised weapons? No.
Is it automatic? No. same -4 penalty.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Can you take a feat to be proficient with improvised weapons? No.
> Is it automatic? No. same -4 penalty. *



Can I then take Exotic Weapon Proficience (Chair)?  I wanna hit people with chairs without a penalty for being


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

*Drunken Boxing Mastery*

*Drunken Boxing Mastery*
You have mastered the notorious Drunken Boxing style of fighting
*Prerequisites:* Improved Unarmed Strike, Dodge, Mobility, Karmic Strike, Great Fortitude, Prone Attack, Expertise, Defensive Strike, 5+ ranks in Tumble
*Benefit:* You may designate an additional opponent to receive your bonus from Dodge or increase the bonus you receive against a single opponent to +2.
Additionally, you suffer penalties to checks for being drunk as if you were drunk one stage less.
*Special:* You gain the benefits of this mastery only when you are drunk.


Explaining some of the prerequisites: 
Dodge and mobility, because I see drunken boxing as a style which emphasizes movement.
Karmic Strike... well, I also see drunken boxing as a style in which you get hit because you're drunk. You would think you learn something with time.
Staggering is quite normal for drunkenness...
Defensive Strike is the other end of drunken boxing, weaving and waving around and then jumping almost in the lap of your enemy and headbutting him or her.

I actually think it might be a bit weak considering how many prerequisites it has. Maybe the additional number of dodge opponents could scale with level?

Edit - Great Fortitude is there so I can drink faster. If I exceed my limit (based on size) I need to make a Fort save or it spilled. It's also a 'weak' feat, especially for a monk who already has great saves.
Oh, and a monk of 6th level could attain the style mastery if he changed all his class feats to others.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 19, 2003)

KV, are you using the Iaijutsu Focus skill from OA?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> *KV, are you using the Iaijutsu Focus skill from OA? *




no, its a japanese thing and we're in a chinese setting


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> * If one of you wants to be a half-orc, um well if you don't mind it that when everyone sees you they'll want to kill you first ask questions later because you look like a demon...
> 
> Toungez - Pigsy the barbarian
> *




Um I'm not too sure whether everyone will want to kill a half-orc. In fact most commoners would be terrified and run away in panic rather than attack (and thus allowing the half-orc/demon to steal the food and escape whilst the commoners fetch the authorities).

Of course Chu Pa-Chieh will need to spend a lot of time hiding and running away (fighting if required). Also using the background story means that he was simply lucky that the first Demonslayer he encountered was Yen Che-Hsia who was wise enough and magnaminous enough to realise that Chu Pa-Chieh was NOT a demon at all (just extremely ugly, smelly and dirty)
After becoming associated with Yen Che-Hsia it is possible if they are encountered together, to claim that the 'demon' is the Taoist Swordsman's 'Servant' trying to redeem himself before Heaven.

(I do a writeup for a Human Barb and a Half-Orc Barb and see what you decide later)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonguez _*After becoming associated with Yen Che-Hsia it is possible if they are encountered together, to claim that the 'demon' is the Taoist Swordsman's 'Servant' trying to redeem himself before Heaven. *




um...the question is if the authorities will believe Yen and not think he is working for "demon" instead.  Remember how superstitious people are in those movies.

EDIT: psst...there is no heaven...this is Wuxia...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

blah

I couldn't figure out where the thread was...this is what happens when you rename the darn thing.

How is everyone doing with their  characters?  I'm sorry I haven't been around.  Its been a hell week for me, but hopefully I will get to the Wuxia feats once this weekend hits and we can begin the game on Sunday.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> **snip*I will get to the Wuxia feats *snip**



Are these going to be in addition to our normal feats or do we need to buy them with our regular feat slots?

Also, you still haven't said if you approve of the Drunken Boxing style I posted.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dalamar _*Are these going to be in addition to our normal feats or do we need to buy them with our regular feat slots?
> 
> Also, you still haven't said if you approve of the Drunken Boxing style I posted. *




Oh!  Sorry only because I haven't had time to really look it over yet but so far at a glance it looks good.  You did make alot of requirements and I might adjust it a bit.

The Wuxia feats are taken at each level.  You'll be given a different choice of feats for each character level you obtain.   For example at 1st level you'll be able to "fly" a certain distance or you can increase your senses...etc.  Things like that.  Right now I'm thinking everyone can choose one Wuxia feat per level.

However, some special Wuxia feats can only be _learned_ such as from a master of Wulin or from perhaps another source?  hehe I'm not telling.  But these are in ADDITION to the normal Wuxia feats.

I'm only doing it this way to so I can keep my sanity in check.  Hehe...make it simple, that's what I always say.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 23, 2003)

It seems that only 3 of us have yet posted at the Rogues Gallery

and PS Kitana can you check my character (Human Barbarian) he's based on the PHB Barb - so do I need to make any changes?


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 23, 2003)

I don't have the OA books, so I'm not sure if Fighter or Monk would fit my character concept best.  Fighter, with a few feats geared toward hand to hand combat seems to make more sense than Monk, but I'm not sure what is different in OA.

My idea for my character is a guy who was continually beaten up by bullies, and one day decided that he would not be bullied anymore.  Through some fluke he managed to trounce a group of ruffians intent on attacking a few young girls.  He believes that he has finally found his calling, and will try to pick a fight at the slightest perceived insult or injustice.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

I'll look at everyone's characters, the drunken style, and post up any revisions when I get home from work.  I'll also be posting up the wuxia feats and the rules for them tommorrow if I'm not called in to work from my self-imposed day off from yet ANOTHER meeting.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

*Wuxia Feats*

Here they are, modifications from 4ctF, and you get them as you would any other normal feat...you can take the Wuxia feat instead of a regular feat.

Dalamar, you might want to check over these and then your drunken style to see if you want to replace some of those feats you picked for that with some of these.


*Danger Sense Feat
Description:*Never surprised, always know of impending danger the instant before it strikes.  You are never flat-footed though you can still be denied your Dexterity bonus under certain circumstances such as flanking.
*Pre-Requisite:* Wisdom 13, Sense Motive 10 ranks

*Fast Recovery Feat*
Heal twice as fast as normal.  Heal 2 hit points per level per day and 2 points of subdual damage per level per hour.
*Pre-Requisite:* Constitution 13

*Fast Healing Feat*
Heal 1 point of damage per action round if only doing partial actions.
*Pre-requisite:* Concentration 8 ranks, Fast Recovery Feat

*Flight Feat*
You can fly with manueverability of poor and a max distance of 30 ft at each time.
*Enhancements:* Each time you take this feat, you can increase your manueverability from poor to average to good to perfect.
*Pre-Requisite:* Dex 10

*Evasion Feat*
If you make a successful Reflex save against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, you take no damage.
*Pre-Requisite:* Dex 10

*Keen Hearing Feat*
+4 to Listen Checks
*Enhancements:* Increase bonus by +2 each time you take this feat

*Keen Sight Feat*
+4 to Spot Checks
*Enhancements:* Increase bonus by +2 each time you take this feat

*Scent Feat*
Detect approaching enemies or allies, sniff out hidden foes and track by sense of smell up to 30 feet.  Wisdom check every 10 feet to follow a trail with a DC 10 for a fresh trail and DC+2 each hour the trail goes cold.

*Ubiquitous Facing Feat*
You cannot be flanked.
*Pre-Requisite:* Dex 13, Danger Sense Feat, Evasion Feat

*Uncanny Dodge Feat*
You retain your dex bonus to AC regardless of being caught flat-footed or being struck by an invisible attack.  Still lose dex bonus if immobilized.
*Pre-Requisite:* Dex 13, Evasion Feat

*Super Speed Feat*
Increase base speed by 10 feet.
*Pre-Requisite:* Dex 10

*Super Agility Feat*
+1 to intiative, reflex saves, dex checks, armorclass dex bonus, and dex-based skill checks.
*Enhancements:* Increase bonus by +1 each time you take this feat
*Pre-Requisite:* Dex 10

*Super Health Feat*
+1 to fortitude saves, con checks, and con-based skill checks.
*Enhancements:* Increase bonus by +1 each time you take this feat
*Pre-Requisite:* Con 10

There are more feats, but the rest of the feats will be given to you if you find the proper teacher or perhaps something else to learn them from.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 25, 2003)

So we get 2 Feats as Humans and thus can choose 2 Wuxia Feats or 1 Wuxia 1 'core' Feat - is that right?

Also if I chose the Flight Feat do I fly at my base speed (40 ft in my case -Barbarian- with a max range of 30 ft?) Also when you say 30 ft each time does that mean I can fly 30 feat in one round and then immediately (next round) make a second leap of 30 feat = 60 feat in 2 rounds (sort of like Kal-El in the orginal comic)....


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

*Drunken Boxing Mastery*
You have mastered the notorious Drunken Boxing style of fighting
Prerequisites: Improved Unarmed Strike, Dodge, Mobility, Karmic Strike, Prone Attack, Ubiquitous Facing, Uncanny Dodge, 5+ ranks in Tumble
*Benefit:* You gain a dodge bonus equal to +1 per 3 levels of Monk you have. This bonus works like the Dodge feat, except you can break the bonus to smaller pieces. Dodge bonuses stack with other dodge bonuses.
_I.e._ a 9th level monk has a bonus of +3, she could gain the whole bonus against a single opponent, +1 bonus against three separate opponents or +1 bonus against one and +2 against another. 
*Special:* You gain the benefits of this mastery only when you are drunk.


I removed Great Fortitude, Expertise and Defensive Strike in favor of Ubiquitous Facing and Uncanny Dodge. I presume the Evasion class feature works as a virtual feat.
I also reworded the benefit to give it a more substantial benefit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dalamar _Additionally, you suffer penalties to checks for being drunk as if you were drunk one stage less.[/B]




Take this out as a benefit and you're all set.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Alright going over characters...Krizzel, you silly purple lord, you need to actually finish yours.

As for the others, don't forget about Wuxia feats if you're interested.

Okay

Tsing Tsing and Ping & Pong  are all set to go!

Yen Che-Hsia, Taoist Swordsman....your skill points are still wrong.  Please correct it.  You used 6 skill points (36) when you only have 30 skill points.

 Yan-Xi Jiang, dim-witted pretty-boy looks good to go!

Chu Pa-Chieh....I only get 25 skill points that you used.  Can you format in this way so that I can understand?  TOTAL/RANKS


Okay, everyone else, check your character profiles for the following:

*MONKS*
Difference between Monks in PHB and OA is this:

Knowledge(religon) is class skill for monk
Monks are proficient with the following weapons: butterfly sword, club, crossbow (light or heavy), dagger, javelin, quarterstaff.   Monks can use any of the following weapons with their unarmed base attack bonus (butterfly sword, club, quarterstaff, three-section staff.

At 1st, 2nd, 6th level a monk can sacrifice a class ability in order to gain a different bonus martial arts or wuxia feat but must meet the prerequisites for the feat.

_You can multiclass and freely return to your monk class BUT I need a good background story explaining why you had monk training, why you left monk training and why you're going back.  Monks in the chinese world are religious figures._

*FIGHTERS*
Difference between fighters in the PHB and OA:Add to the list of bonus fighter feats is Prone attack and superior expertise

*BARBARIAN*
No difference.  Because of your extensive travels outside of this land, you can pick one  of any of the Japanese weapons and have a free proficiency in JUST THAT weapon if you want to use a Japanese weapon or any weapon that's not chinese or universal.

Did I miss anyone or anything?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *So we get 2 Feats as Humans and thus can choose 2 Wuxia Feats or 1 Wuxia 1 'core' Feat - is that right?
> 
> Also if I chose the Flight Feat do I fly at my base speed (40 ft in my case -Barbarian- with a max range of 30 ft?) Also when you say 30 ft each time does that mean I can fly 30 feat in one round and then immediately (next round) make a second leap of 30 feat = 60 feat in 2 rounds (sort of like Kal-El in the orginal comic).... *




Yes you do get 2 feats as human and you can choose 2 wuxia or 2 regular feats.

The flight feat is basically a LOOOOONG jump as you've seen in the films.  You don't fly like superman, but you can bounce around basically from place to place.

30feet one round, then 30ft the next round, yes if you base speed is 30 or more.  If you're base speed is 20, then you can only go 20 feet.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

Well if the interest in this game seems to have died down, then I will have to put it on hold until another time.

So if you're still interested in playing this game, let me know now before I commit myself to another game.

Thanks!


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 29, 2003)

Totally still interested. Are you waiting on me for something or other? I thought I was ready to go.

Man, I'll be so disappointed if this pans out. After all that fun backstory?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 29, 2003)

Darn, I forgot to post my character, it's been ready for almost a week now.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 29, 2003)

Chu Pa-Chieh is ready to go


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

I've heard from three people so far?  What about the others?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

hmm ;p where's Argent and drquestion?

If I can hear back from them, we can start this.

Krizzel is going to be a guest character later on.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2003)

While we are waiting for this to start, I think I'll host a small 'smack fest' among the players (and the cute DM) using the rules found here.

We will use *the Recovery* method for getting hit and you have 6 points to distribute among two skills: Martial Arts and Athletics.

I will position to a modern setting and it isn't going to be serious at all. You don't need a history and a name is optional (it helps when you or somebody else references your char).


----------



## barsoomcore (Feb 10, 2003)

Is this dead? Dagnabit.

Tonguez, drquestion -- what can we do with these three guys? I love the story we came up with for them too much to abandon it.

I may just start making up a Story Hour about those three. Would either of you have any problem with that? Let me know.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Yep, sorry guys

This is officially ON HOLD.

The lack of player interest from the other players has resulted in a lack of interest from me.

In fact ;p there's only two of the three who came up with the story.  There are only three of you all together who have continued to express an interest.

So I'll probably wait a while and start this up again when I actually feel like running it again.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey Barsoomcore maybe one of us could run the game instead

That means 2 players in and one DM unless we can convince someone else to sign up...

Perhaps we could play out the backstory we came up with


----------

